# common beech, fagus sylvatica



## woodlandpike (Sep 19, 2002)

can anybody help me?

i have 6 mature(150yrs+) beech, all situated on a south facing hillside in devon, england. they all show signs of what looks like sun/wind burn. some of the leaves are dark brown and dry and curled up. 

only exposed foliage is affected, mostly on lower limbs and generaly on the southern side. the prevailing winds are from the southwest, but have not been either too hot or too cold in the last 6 months.

there is no sign of insects/fungal attack, although many of the leaves do have small holes.

does anybody have any ideas what this might be?

thanks,

nick


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 19, 2002)

Curled up? Could it be chemical damage possibly?


----------



## Reed (Sep 19, 2002)

Sounds like herbicide drift.


----------



## woodlandpike (Sep 20, 2002)

*wilting fagus*

oakwilt and todppm,


drift from spraying was considered early on, but i dismissed it as there is only grazing pasture to the south. however, in light of your answers, i will look into that as the likely cause.

many thanks for your help,

nick.


----------

